# Getting A GS Pup



## Olukayode (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi All,
I am new in this forum...I want to get a GS Pup, I need your advise on how to identify a pure breed puppy and also, there are various opinions about the slant back Vs straight back, kindly advise on that too.

Appreciate Y'all feedback.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I prefer to rescue but if you absolutely want a purebred (though there are plenty of purebreds to rescue too) find a reputable breeder in your area. Not a backyard breeder, not someone selling puppies on craigslist, but a reputable breeder that takes proper care to breed the right dogs to produce healthy pups. Other users would probably be able to direct you here! 

Honestly though, you can usually identify a pb dog if you are familiar enough with the breed. Puppies can be harder though!! Pick a proper breeder if you want to know more about what you're getting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Olukayode (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Eiros, thanks for your feedback...rescue services are not so common here.

do you have any opinions on the slant / straight backs???


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are a ton of temperament and genetic issues with our breed, and since it's a 12 + year commitment it's great you are doing your research on the breed ahead of time! 

Do NOT go to a petstore and be careful of the Puppy Millers who lie on the internet and say they are 'small' breeders. Big issues with those pups and you pay a ton for them up front too.

Have you seen this site yet? --> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Specially this --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

and this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html

A GSD isn't necessarily a GSD as far as any specific type/look. Different colors and different shapes so we need to figure out which we prefer and then look for the breeder who is breeding to that type. 

Kind of be aware that the way to show off a GSD in an official photo has their back leg extended which slants their back down to make them look lower. Many of these dogs, if standing upright with hind legs beneath them, stand more level.

Good luck and make sure you read all the links I posted. The more you know the more a good breeder will consider you for their pups and you will end up with the perfect healthy pup!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

First off, welcome to the forum....!

It helps to give members a frame of reference if you state where you live....US (state and maybe nearest big city), UK, other - so we know what type of GSDs might be available nearer you

Lee


----------



## Olukayode (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks to all....I live in West Africa


----------

